# Wurzelimperium.de



## Gosat (19. Mai 2009)

Hi , bin hier vor einiger Zeit über Buffed.de an das Browsergame Wurzelimperium gekommen , und muss sagen , dass das Spiel mich überzeugt habe , und es mir wirklich gut gefällt , obwohl ich sonst eher MMO´s zocke. Wollte jetzt mal wissen , ob es hier noch Gleichgesinnte gibt?

Mfg Gosat


----------



## lucifermaycry (19. Mai 2009)

Werbung -> Close


----------



## mookuh (20. Mai 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> Werbung -> Close



hast du auch reportet?

naja ich habs jetzt mal


----------



## Maladin (20. Mai 2009)

Ich schließe hier mal, erstens ist es Werbung und zweitens auch noch im falschen Unterforum.

/wink maladin


----------

